# myth of myth



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

Will a common goldfish attack a fancy goldfish?
Well that's what I got told today at pets at home and I know that they don't because I had a fancy and common goldfish together. The person who told me this said there was all female guppies in a tank and I pointed out one was a male and he said it wasn't then he looked and it was a male. Lol educated by a kid


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think they will "attack" per se if the tank is big enough. But a normal, single-tailed fish-shaped goldfish has a big advantage in swimming speed and maneuverability compared to a double-tail and a bubble eye may have trouble with vision and moving. So the normal fish will get the largest amount of food and then grow faster and goldfish do get aggressive toward smaller fish in tanks smaller than ponds. So while I don't predict an immediate calamity, it is not a good long-term plan.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i'm waiting for my common goldfish to get big enough to survie 2 sturgeons, 3 large common goldfish and 1 minnow.the pond hes going in is 12 foot by 2.5 foot and also today i got an oranda


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

STURGEON? In a 12 by 2.5 foot pond? Are you sure that's what you have? Because they get to be 7+ feet (and that's on the smaller side!)


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

yeah both of them are long nosed sturgeons but they are not even a foot yet and thats the biggest one.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

There is no such species as a long nosed sturgeon, it's a made-up name. You probably have a Shovelnose.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice! They aren't easy to find.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

soz if i didnt make it clear the pond is 2.5 foot high.ok so i have shovel nose sturgeons thanks for clarrifying that.


----------

